

Ask HN: Review my website project ClickForTheWin.com - samh
http://www.clickforthewin.com/

======
samh
Hi,

I have put together a site that allows people to submit, check out and vote on
match ups.

There is a scenario presented and two options, users can vote on their
preferred option and leave comments justifying why their choice is best.

It can be used for pure fun / escapism eg. "You get a supercar for the
weekend, do you take the Ferrari or the lamborghini".

But it could also grow into a place where substantive issues are discussed.

Obviously if it does actually grow into a community there will be work to be
done to make sure it doesn't turn into a flame war heaven.

I'd be interested in your feedback.

Cheers Sam H

